# Power of the 2nd Amendment or How to protect yourself



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Just thought I would post about an interesting comment I heard today. The agency I worked for arrested a car load of armed robbery suspects and during the interview they confessed to other robberies. When asked why they didn't rob a certain store their comment was" Hell, he has a bigger gun than us!". It happens to be that this store has a night clerk that keeps an AR with him in the store. It seems all the local thugs knows this and leaves him alone.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No surprise there. Thugs always look for the easiest target.


----------

